# Finally !!!!!!! my VG shark fin came in



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

This is going to be my next mod. Where did you order yours from?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine came from Insane Motor Sports. They'll need your paint code. The best way to get that is to visit your dealership's parts department with your VIN and have them look it up for you.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> This is going to be my next mod. Where did you order yours from?


Insane Speed Motorsports yaa paint code should be in your glove box or go to dealer like obermd said 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Great, I'll have a look in my glove box tonight!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

A reminder for Australian buyers, it's better to order the VG Shark Fin unpainted.
I spent some time on e-mail with the Visual Garage guys who were great, but we just could not match the Holden colour.
Our Body Colour code is located on the engine bay fire wall data plate, RH side.
For the Alto Grey it is 744S


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The reason I suggested to see your dealer's parts guy is the paint code in my glove box is for Blue and I have a Black car.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Obermd
I'd be interested to see what data stickers they put in the glovebox for you guys.
All we have is a sticker that identifies the recall/mod status of the vehicle.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I'd be interested to see what data stickers they put in the glovebox for you guys.


The glove box sticker mentioned is the same in all GM cars/trucks made in north America since as far back as I can remember. The sticker contains a list of RPO codes, one can see exactly what options the car has just by knowing what the codes mean. 

This is an example of the RPO code sticker, though this is not mine or even from a cruze it is exactly the same. 
http://www.safetyresearch.net/Library/RPO_Sticker.jpg

The list of codes will keep expanding every model year/change for a car, since options, engine & transmission gearing are always changing. Here is a few links that list these codes. 
2011 RPO codes

2012 RPO codes

2013 RPO codes


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
Learn something everyday..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember when I ordered mine between the order and the painting it did take quite a while. At least a month but the wait was well worth it. I am very happy with it. There is some slight signal loss in places I never lost signal before but that will vary depending upon the region you live in. To me it's really not enough to make me worry about it. All I can say is just get it mounted and enjoy it. 

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

how much does something like this cost?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

SVTC said:


> how much does something like this cost?


It's cost me 80$ shipped to Canada comes painted also for that price 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I love mine. I've had it since last April. Still holding strong


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

How do you remove the antenna thats on the car now and install the shark fin?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The antenna mast simply unscrews from the base. The Sharkfin's antenna wire screws into the base.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Snark fin go over the stock antenna base 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Any pictures of it mounted yet?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> Any pictures of it mounted yet?


Not till spring time when It warms up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

